# trenbomb?



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

has anyone heard of this or got any reliable good information about it?

my brother has just bought some but he isnt sure what it actually is, as it is different views to what it actually is.

any help greatly appreciated

Adam


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

oh yes it is by pharmalabs


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm guessing tren with different esters??


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Someone mentioned this to me today saying it's a supplement comparable to stacking winstrol, primo and tren.. I just said WTF! LOL..

If it's gear mate I'd stay away and keep it simple. If it's a supplement I'd stay away also.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

i would like to know more about this...TREN IS AWESOME!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

is this it?

http://www.bodyactive-online.co.uk/Shopping/pdpacific-m1t.asp


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

LOOK AT WHAT THEY ARE SAYIN ABOUT IT!

"Pharma Labs TREN-BOMB - from the manufacturer's of the hugely popular M1T, comes the latest DHT derived mass and strength pro-hormone bomb! Users of Tren-Bomb are experiencing gains similar to M1T with far less harsh side effects. Tren-Bomb is also a DHT derived mass and strength designer Pro-Hormone, with an *end result something like Primobolan, Winstrol and of course Trenbolone mixed together*. That's rapid muscle and strength buildup due to being hugely anabolic. "


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

This it?



> Tren Bomb: A powerful pro hormone like supplement, can help increase size and strength like no other product available!
> 
> Pharma Labs TREN-BOMB - from the manufacturer's of the hugely popular M1T, comes the latest DHT derived mass and strength pro-hormone bomb! Users of Tren-Bomb are experiencing gains similar to M1T with far less harsh side effects. Tren-Bomb is also a DHT derived mass and strength designer Pro-Hormone, with an end result something like Primobolan, Winstrol and of course Trenbolone mixed together. That's rapid muscle and strength buildup due to being hugely anabolic.
> 
> ...


I would bin it if so..


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

To be honest it doesn't really look that bad


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I might buy it


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Your an idiot if you buy that shyte LOL


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

and thats puttin it nicely


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Rubbish and possibly very toxic product.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

that is the stuff above. my brother bought some today and was wondering what side effects it might have and if it will be as con says very toxic, tbh he should have done reaserch before he bought it,


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

lash it! if you want something that toxic, come to Liverpool and drink from the mersey


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

More toxic then D-BOL/TBOL/VAR/WINNY with not as many gains... Its going round all the GYMs... BIN it!!! its not worth the PCT...


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

Rob070886 said:


> lash it! if you want something that toxic, come to Liverpool and drink from the mersey


boss quote da lad


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, did my research, mate I would stay away from that stuff....there is no possible way that legal gear can give you all the gains thst real gear can.....this stuff is a joke, once again, clever marketing hype comes to mind.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Just read the write up on it mate throw it in the bin!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

sling the pile of dog mess in the bin.


----------



## gymfreak (Oct 6, 2008)

tren bomb is a test booster,got it in my gym and its a load of bollocks,only used imbetwwen cycles ive heard.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

bassline boy said:


> i know you guys say its rubbish and hype but it does work every guy in our gym that has taken this has put on aleast 8lbs,i know it gives you lower back pain wich is like some of you say is very toxic.


Of course it works mate its just another of the many designer steriods now available, problem is none of them have been around too long and everyone just automatically says there sh*te or too toxic!

It would be nice for someone with experience of traditional AAS and DS's to comment on one of these threads for once! :whistling:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

bassline boy said:


> nice post mate:well id say im experienced in the ass side of things mate and i have used m1t once befor and gained very well off it but gave me bad rages but gotta say i loved it and im going to be using trenbomb in the new year if it works ill use it it may be toxic but isnt most gear the thing is your only on for 3-4 weeks anyway.


Cheers mate, I have done M1T myself and really liked it, very nice lean gain of 10lbs and no sides at all!

I'm fairly new to steriods but will be doing a six wk Dbol cycle in Jan so will be good to be able to compare, I plan on trying Superdrol next year too as I hear alot of good things about it!


----------



## Jamin (Jul 25, 2007)

aahhh confused about this product! have read the article and honestly didnt think it sounded that bad and heard people had good gains from it. but nearly everyone on here saying its sh*te? could anyone elaborate for me please? sorry if bein thick just wanted to run a 2week course sarting next week but am really unsure now

thanks inadvance


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL noticed this stuff on the shelves behind the counter at my gym just lately, my initial thoughts .................... load of bollocks!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

They are selling this in our gym too, think theyve only sold one bottle its so popular, and its been there atleast 2months now


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

another designer steroid,if your prepared to use this stuff or m1t,then its up you.me id rather stick with aas.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone got something factual to add to this thread yet, anyone actually cycled it or are we just going to continue on the usual DS witch hunt.........burn it, burn it, its evil lol???


----------



## Sc0tty (May 20, 2008)

Old thread on bodybuilding.com where that organic chemist, Patrick Arnold, tested it and said it was basically an m1t re-release. Would make sense as it's meant to be SW Pharmatex's replacement for their m1t. Either way, personally I don't trust it.


----------



## hutchings_18 (Jan 10, 2008)

If someone were to take Tren Bomb on a cycle, would this look ok to you?



*Week 1* - 1 Pill a day <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
​


*Week 2* - 2 Pills a day <o></o>
​


*Week 3* - 2 Pills a day<o></o>
​


*Week 4* - 1 Pill a day<o></o>
​


*Week 5 & 6* - Natural Testosterone Booster<o></o>
​


*Week 7* - 1 Pill a day <o></o>
​


*Week 8* - 2 Pills a day <o></o>
​


*Week 9* - 2 Pills a day<o></o>
​


*Week 10* - 1 Pill a day<o></o>
​


*Week 11 & 12* - Natural Testosterone Booster<o></o>
​


*Week 13 & 14* - Off all Testosterone products<o></o>
​
Taking Milk Thistle daily also.

Cheers.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh dear............


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

i would follow what ever it tells you on the bottle...... ha

also get some liver protection

liv 52 or milk thistle etc


----------



## hutchings_18 (Jan 10, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Oh dear............


 :confused1:


----------



## hutchings_18 (Jan 10, 2008)

I know someone taking these... actually he's on his second lot... he said they were really good, so is having another go!

He's doing 2 weeks on, 1 week off.

He's recommending I have a go, but I'm a bit wary.

I've been doing some research (web searching rather), and found a site that is recommending 4 weeks on, 2 weeks off.

Just wondering if that's a bit long taking them, been as a few people have suggested they are quite strong/toxic?!?!

Obviously there'll be some liver protection supplementation too, but would like to see of anyone else has taken them and what cycle they chose?


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Rob070886 said:


> lash it! if you want something that toxic, come to Liverpool and drink from the mersey


tut tut tut, mersey is quite clean now,


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I know of a fairly successful competitive bodybuilder who is an experienced AAS user who has taken this product and recommends it as a decent product. He made reasonable gains on it - but he also had everything else bang on.

In summary I would say that its a reasonable product, not o load of bu****it. However it *IS* a steroid and a fairly toxic one at that, so you would need all the appropriate support supps and a sound PCT. The danger is that some will buy it over the counter convincing themselves that its just a supp and that they don't need support supps or pct.

Its almost certainly not as good an option as most of the traditional tried and tested AAS, but if you want to go down the over the counter route (you would still need prescription meds


​
as pct) then it's a decent option as long as you are fully aware that you *ARE* actually taking a Steroid and take all the necessary precautions.

I think you could expect to gain 7-10lbs of mass from a course if your diet and training was spot on.


----------



## Iron_Lion (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay guys this is my first ever post on this forum. I was actually searching for trenbomb when i stumbled upon this post.

I've been taking trenbomb now for the past 6 months. Call it what you will, steroid or pro hormone either way it does what it says.

If it is a steroid then this will be the first steroid i've been on, i've got to say im very happy with the product, within the first 4 week cycle of taking it everybody noticed and commented.

After the third cycle i thought i would try Cynostane which is said to be a pro hormone and quite a potent one so i tried it, didn't like it. The pump, the strength and the mass gain were no where near what Trenbomb offered. So as you can imagine im back on it and going through a cycle.

Now you're going to say okay, well what about the side effects?

Well the side effects for me were:


Increased agression, and i mean that much agression that the littlest thing would make me snap and we're talking physical violence rather than verbal.

Increase body hair, not too much which is good.

Im sleeping more, after a good workout i need perhaps 2 extra hours more sleep.


As far as i know thats the only side effects i've expereinced from being on the stuff for 6 months, for other people im not sure how they would react. My training partner also took it for 3 cycles roughly 3 months. The side effects for him was similar to mine.

I can't give a truly accurate detail of the gains i've had because i havent kept a record but it got to a point where everybody in the gym, my family and friends commented on my new and improve mass, oh yeh and very little water retention as well!

If you'd like anymore info drop me a message.

Oh yeah just a quick thing aswell, you need your pct.

Milk thistle, natural testosterone booster and something else i been taking aswell which was part of the pct package.


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

tren bomb are a pro hormone which replaced methy test 1 and as far as i know they have also been banned but been replaced by a product called m1t supposbly exactly the same product all they do is change the name wen things get on top i have used the methy test 1 and they were great gained a stone in fact i gained bout the same with these as i did on a course of anapolon 50 which i did for 5 weeks,they are toxic so plenty water and milk thistle at the end and some form of pct would be good!! un fortunately hard to find out much about the people who make this product but has been out for a while and i know plenty people who have taken them and had good results too hope this helps


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

also imo best pro hormone !!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Iron_Lion said:


> Okay guys this is my first ever post on this forum. I was actually searching for trenbomb when i stumbled upon this post.
> 
> I've been taking trenbomb now for the past 6 months. Call it what you will, steroid or pro hormone either way it does what it says.
> 
> ...


You sound like your trying to sell the stuff, IMO dont take this product, safer taking AAS.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

josephbarcellon said:


> tren bomb are a pro hormone which replaced methy test 1 and as far as i know they have also been banned but been replaced by a product called m1t supposbly exactly the same product all they do is change the name wen things get on top i have used the methy test 1 and they were great gained a stone in fact i gained bout the same with these as i did on a course of anapolon 50 which i did for 5 weeks,they are toxic so plenty water and milk thistle at the end and some form of pct would be good!! un fortunately hard to find out much about the people who make this product but has been out for a while and i know plenty people who have taken them and had good results too hope this helps


M1T & Tren Bomb are completely different steroids, they where just both made originally by the same lab...........both are still available by different labs.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Iron_Lion said:


> Okay guys this is my first ever post on this forum. I was actually searching for trenbomb when i stumbled upon this post.
> 
> I've been taking trenbomb now for the past 6 months. Call it what you will, steroid or pro hormone either way it does what it says.
> 
> ...


I am confused mate, you keep saying six months, surely your not saying you have been cycling this stuff for six months as that would be crazy?

Also what did you use for PCT, I'm guessing your going to say some OTC PTC lol?


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

God said:


> Are you positive on this? I have heard the same from someone reliable in the prohormone market. I thought that M1T got banned so Tren Bomb was released with fake details on the bottle to avoid suspicion but is actually a very similar compound.


as far as i heard from reliable sources they are the same compound!!


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

as i said worked for me and no problems !!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

God said:


> Are you positive on this? I have heard the same from someone reliable in the prohormone market. I thought that M1T got banned so Tren Bomb was released with fake details on the bottle to avoid suspicion but is actually a very similar compound.


Yes mate, don't no why you think this as you can even see the active chemical ingredient on the link you've quoted........M1T is simply Methyl Testosterone and like I already said still available by a different lab, oh and by the way neither are PH's so maybe thats were your getting confused!

http://www.musclefinesse.com/stealth-labz-m1t.aspx


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

josephbarcellon said:


> as far as i heard from reliable sources they are the same compound!!


Who are all these reliable sources, the guys trying to sell you this stuff lol.........its not the same compound, end of chat!


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

i have a tub of m1t in my hand and nowhere on it does it say wats inside as u said on ur link it says its "17aa-1-Testosterone 10mg" but on the tub its says under supplement facts m1t nothing else


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

trenbomb is not labelled correctly, so God is right in one way. ive seen the lab testing, i think PA performed it but i forget, it has M1t in it and something else? good if you want something very toxic and will most give you leaky nipples


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

funny u should say bout the leaky nipples i didnt have this problem but 1 of my friends who used it every time had leaky nipples!!


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

josephbarcellon said:


> funny u should say bout the leaky nipples i didnt have this problem but 1 of my friends who used it every time had leaky nipples!!


i love leaky nipples


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## Iron_Lion (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol i looked back at what i wrote and it does sound like im trying to sell the product. Just for your informaiton mate no i dont sell it and make no profit from it at all... i just use the stuff.

______________________________________________________________

Any way with reply to PHHEAD'S question, this is how i started on the stuff:

2weeks on, taking 2 tablets a day.

2weeks off with just milk thistle - purely because i didn't understand about PCT at the time.

i did this 2 weeks on/2weeks off roughly 4 times.

The strength and mass gains were really good.

I then took a month off to see how much progress i could make without trenbomb and yes i made progress but not as much as when i was on it.

One of my mates told me about Cynostane from Predator Nutrition and how good it was so i thought heck i'd try something else, did it for about a month and wasn't too impressed with it, so ordered some more trenbomb.

This time round however i've been on a 4 week cycle i.e. taking it solidly for 4 weeks and am about to finish today and give a rest for 2 weeks.

So basically what i've found out is that the trenbomb is better able to work your body on a 4 week cycle then a 2 week cycle.

For my PCT im taking Milk thistle of course but im using the PCT stack i bought from Predator nutrition its an Anabolic Innovations product. I can't explain too much about it because i dont know that much im learning as i go along...

______________________________________________________________

My conclusion on trenbomb however is it may damn well be toxic it may be another form of M1T, or maybe something else. Either way it works and it works well for me. The major side effects are the rages i get, but i do MMA so the training takes care of those rages for me. As for any other major side effects i haven't expereinced any in roughly 6 months i've been exposed to it.

Its upto you whether you wanna take the risk?! All i know is im getting bigger and stronger. And for all you hardcore anti steroid bodybuilders... we don't care what you think because we're bigger and we look better than you! lol :laugh::laugh::laugh:

(Awaiting the onslaught of comebacks....)


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

i would'nt use OTC PCT after Tren bomb, i would get nolva and clomid as Tren bomb is very strong, it will definatley shut you down some what.

I know someone who did a month of Tren bomb and his nipples were sore and itchy towards the end.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

______________________________________________________________

Any way with reply to PHHEAD'S question, this is how i started on the stuff:

2weeks on, taking 2 tablets a day.

2weeks off with just milk thistle - purely because i didn't understand about PCT at the time.

i did this 2 weeks on/2weeks off roughly 4 times.

The strength and mass gains were really good.

I then took a month off to see how much progress i could make without trenbomb and yes i made progress but not as much as when i was on it.

One of my mates told me about Cynostane from Predator Nutrition and how good it was so i thought heck i'd try something else, did it for about a month and wasn't too impressed with it, so ordered some more trenbomb.

This time round however i've been on a 4 week cycle i.e. taking it solidly for 4 weeks and am about to finish today and give a rest for 2 weeks.

So basically what i've found out is that the trenbomb is better able to work your body on a 4 week cycle then a 2 week cycle.

For my PCT im taking Milk thistle of course but im using the PCT stack i bought from Predator nutrition its an Anabolic Innovations product. I can't explain too much about it because i dont know that much im learning as i go along...

______________________________________________________________

The way you have been cycling is obviously working for you mate but I would seriously not continue to cycle like that if you value your health!

Tren Bomb is very strong and will be playing havoc with your HTPA and liver mate, IMO if your going to run it again then do so for no more than 4 wks then do a full four week PCT of Clomid & Nolva then stay off the stuff for at least two months to let your hormones settle and balance out again.

There are lots a threads on here about this stuff causing very harsh shutdown and also gyno related issues like lactating nips mate, IMO you have been very lucky not to suffer any off these sides and would be tempting fate to keep cycling the way you have been.


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

I got these last year had good stength and mass gains.

HOWEVER

I had no idea this was a steroid, i didnt have a pct, i didnt use milk thistle.

The sides:

Aggresion was insane taking a wrong turn in my car made me get out of my car and punch the **** out of the door. No control at all. I could not train around anyone and basically lost it at any given time. The rage was so high it felt like i was choking i literally couldnt breathe. I never got past week 1 of a cycle because of the way it affected me.

I shut down and suffered from depression no sex drive and a small bit of gyno.

Ive since managed to get rid of most of the gyno.

I recommend you ONLY take this if you fully understand what you doing eg. pct and cycling. This is a very toxic product and needs to be taken with care. Used properly and this is a great a product but the lasting damage it could do im really insure of.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

about as much use to your physique as a JagerBomb and half the fun!


----------

